# Want to buy a laptop URGENT



## amey_dude (Jul 21, 2005)

I want to buy a laptop, but is totally confused.

My basic requirement is that it should have a dedicated graphics memory which is directx 9 compatible.

Battery and weight is not a problem coz I am  mostly not going to travel any where.

I am on a  tight budget of Rs.50,000/-

So plz help me in deciding which is best laptop for me.

plz reply as soon as posible its URGENT !!

Also any one knows good dealers in pune plz tell me their address.


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 21, 2005)

For a near 50k budget, the onboard dx9 graphic solution wod be the only option.

If you want reliability and wont change shift to a better laptop any time soon go for the Dell Inspiron 6000 which would be around 54k.

Other options wod be Acer Aspire 5002 which wod be around 50k too

If you want a complete laptop with all and i mean all the features try increasing your budget by another 15k to get a Acer Travelmate 4601 WLMi.

Google for the features on the same to best decide your choice for laptop.

If you remove the dx9 aspect from the laptop, then you can get more features such as a bigger hdd, bluetooth, widescreen, DVD-RW. Even if you go for better graphics with dedicated graphics memory you wont be able to play much games either, so buying the laptop for non-gaming needs would be what can have an option of.
Options from the other manufacturers too round about the same price. 

If you are not a rash user and wont use it on the move much, i wont suggest going for DELL/IBM. They are not all VFM for what you are going to use for. 

Search the forums for more info, this has been discussed many times before. What ever you buy upgrade to 512 megs of RAM anyways.


----------



## amey_dude (Jul 21, 2005)

Is the onboard graphics of Acer Aspire 5002 directx 9 compatible, coz in the acer site it is said directx 8.0 support ?

  Link to acer 5002 details:
*www.acer.co.in/products/notebooks/aspire5000.html

Also whats the price of Acer TravelMate 4002WNCi ?


----------



## amey_dude (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey sourabh where r u ?? 

Are all forum members dead ? No one is replying   

Plz relpy with solution you geeks


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 23, 2005)

The Acer Aspire 5002 and 3002 are based on the same chipset which supports the s754 semprons and the turions. The onboard graphics is  sis760GX. Although the onboard graphics aint dx9 compatible, with newer drivers you can actually play quite a few games at descent resolutions. I have currently played EA Cricket 2005 and the BLC 2005 Demo on it quite well. Anyways nothing more can be expected from it.

If you are hell bent on the dx9 graphics aspect go for the Dell Inspiron 6000 for 54k around or the HP Compaq nx6110 which has same features as that of the Dell 6000 for 49k around.

If you have any more queries restrict to this thread


----------



## amey_dude (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey then how  about the acer travelmate 4150 ?? Is its graphics GMA900 cabable of playing latest games (of course with low settings) ??

Also can you tell me that can i upgrade the combo drive of the travelmate 4150 to a dual dvd writer ?? How much will it cost ??


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 23, 2005)

Theres already a thread in discusson for the Travelmate 4150. And the price at which it was brought was around 45k and i expect it to be the same. All know that GMA 900 can handle most games at low resolutions. To upgrade from a Combo drive to a DVD-RW is something which can be done but no one would recommend it. For exact rates you would have to contact the Acer Dealers, but i guess it would be around for some 4-5k extra. Besides the drive quality and manufacturer which would be installed is questionable. But as for ur query it most surely can be upgraded to a DL DVD-RW but it wont justify the cost as there are laptops around the same price range which offer the same.


----------



## amey_dude (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey just one for u sourabh. (i know i am a dummy but u forum members can make me intelligent, so plz bear with me.    )

I saw that acer travelmate 4150 is backed with PCI express. That means i can upgrade the graphics any time i want ??


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 23, 2005)

No Ameya, I guess you have got it wrongly. you cant upgrade your graphics later. What PCI- Express support means that it provides more band width than the previous mobile chipsets for external graphic chips used like some PCi- express based ATi/Nvidia chips. So if the 915GM based laptops are used with these ATi/Nvidia chips, they give better performance due to presence of extra discrete graphics bandwidth available. 

So this has nothing to do with the onboard GMA 900 graphics. IF Acer would have used these PCi-express graphics support from ATi/Nvidia then the pci-express band width would have been used like in the Acer Travelmate 4601WLMi- which features X600 graphics from ATi.

Hope u get the point.


----------



## amey_dude (Jul 23, 2005)

ok ok now i got it. Thankx sourabh for ur help.   


Cheers !!!


----------



## amey_dude (Jul 23, 2005)

But still my confusion remains the same.

Sould i go for acer aspire 5002 or acer travelmate 4150 ??      

Hey tell me sourabh if u were in my place which would u chose ?

My main applications on the laptop are games(latest with low settings),surfing,moives and of course programming.

Also i want to ask is that, between GMA 900 and sis760GX whose performance is better in directx 9?? Can you or anyone do a benchmark on this??


----------



## amey_dude (Jul 24, 2005)

Hey sourbh where r u ?? Its urgent yaar !!! Plz reply.


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 24, 2005)

Acer 5002 for overall features but not much gaming, or acer travelmate 4150 for so-so gaming or acer 4601WLMi for good gaming.

Hope this solves all your queries. and yes before you ask more questions GMA900 is better than sis760GX . Already gave you the dealers in ur city for Acer laptops, so i guess everything is in ur hands now.


----------



## amey_dude (Jul 26, 2005)

By the way do you know the fsb of turion 64 processor ?? The intel one got only 400mhz !! so low ??      

Also the dealers know nothing about the systems the r selling. I just asked them about the fsb they said they didnt know the feature. They will hv to ask their technical member. also, i asked one more question about the ram, they said it comes with 256 MB ddr 333MHz ram. But the other day i saw on the acer website, its written 256MB  ddr2 400mhz ram. Ok leave about the technical details, i asked about the price for upgrading cd rw to dvd rw, they said it is not possible   

That leaves me with only one option, asking you.


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 26, 2005)

Try what saurabh said earlier the dell 6000 (ok so iam a dell afacianado). The 6000 also seems to be quite decent for gaming..............and its on a deal at the moment + wide screen action....


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 26, 2005)

Don't read too much into the FSB. The low-end Centrino systems have 400MHz where as the newer ones come with 533MHz. 

I agree with rohanbee. Get the Dell 6000 if it fits your budget.


----------



## amey_dude (Jul 26, 2005)

One dealer said that the graphics card can be upgraded latter on ,but will use your pc card slot!!! Is it possible guys, or is he duping me ??


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 28, 2005)

Graphics card updates are allowed on very FEW laptops. And what exactly do you mean by PC card slot? Either you have onboard graphics or PCI-E/AGP based cards.


----------



## amey_dude (Jul 28, 2005)

I was not remembering the name at that time. The pc card i meant was the pcmica card. I was telling about the laptop only.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 28, 2005)

Graphics card in PCMCIA format? 

There's no such thing mate. Like I said, it's either onboard, AGP or PCI-E. I have never come across PCMCIA graphics cards although TV Tuners do exist.

Edit: Ok I googled for them and I guess there are a FEW of them floating around. But none are by any known brands and God-knows what chip they use!! Stay away in any case!!


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 28, 2005)

anyways even if they are the Bandwidth seen in those PCMCIA cards for graphics would be very worse and wont in anyway be better than the GMA900 . So stop thinking abt it.


----------



## amey_dude (Jul 28, 2005)

Thankx guys for your help !!!

I am finally settling for acer aspire 5002NWLMi.  

Have any one used this laptop?? any review ?? Also is aspire 5002WLMi available in india ?? Its not given in the website.


----------



## amey_dude (Aug 2, 2005)

Surpricising, no one is using acer aspire 5002 ?? if any used it plz post a review, or if any has a link to the review of that lappy, plz post also.


----------

